# How to bill for triplet delivery



## summer1990 (Dec 14, 2011)

I need help billing for a triplet delivery. All 3 were born by c-seton 37 weeks placenta abrupt. I would like to thank you in advance for your help. This is getting billed to Blue Cross of Ca.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Dec 14, 2011)

need more info - is it only delivery? does it include antepartum care and postpartum care also?


----------



## summer1990 (Dec 15, 2011)

*triplet delivery*

I am sorry. Yes we have seen the pt for antepartum and will also see her for postpartum. Patient was an ivf had no complications antepartum and came into the hosp bleeding.  The Dr. delivered all 3 by C section with no complications.


----------



## ajs (Dec 15, 2011)

summer1990 said:


> I need help billing for a triplet delivery. All 3 were born by c-seton 37 weeks placenta abrupt. I would like to thank you in advance for your help. This is getting billed to Blue Cross of Ca.



You bill 59510 and use modifier 22 to indicate it was more work than a typical c-section delivery.  Use the ICD-9 code for triplets delivered and also the placenta abrupt code along with the V27.x code to indicate the outcome of the delivery.  Be sure to bump up the fee to include the additional work, and you may have to send in operative report.


**Thank you I corrected the code!**


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Dec 15, 2011)

59510


----------

